# Projected adult size of standard poodle puppy



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's really hard to tell when they are 8 weeks old, but that doesn't sound too light. It's easier to make a prediction based on height to the shoulder. I plugged her weight into a puppy growth chart and it says in the mid to high 40 pounds as an adult. That would be average for a female and probably about what her mama weighed. My smaller standard female weighs 37 pounds and is under 22 inches tall. My male is 25 inches tall and weights 50 pounds. 

She's cute, by the way. What's her name?


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks so much!! Her name is Ember. She is adorable. I know that the liver is not preferred, but it is stunning on her. 


outwest said:


> It's really hard to tell when they are 8 weeks old, but that doesn't sound too light. It's easier to make a prediction based on height to the shoulder. I plugged her weight into a puppy growth chart and it says in the mid to high 40 pounds as an adult. That would be average for a female and probably about what her mama weighed. My smaller standard female weighs 37 pounds and is under 22 inches tall. My male is 25 inches tall and weights 50 pounds.
> 
> She's cute, by the way. What's her name?


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

She's cute!

My prior 3 female spoos came to us when they were several months old so I don't know what they were at 8 weeks. Two of them were more "solid" and ran between 50-55 pounds. One seemed to be more "delicate" and was about 45 pounds. 

My current spoo is almost 6 months old. She is 20" and 35 pounds. She was the largest of her litter and was 12.5 pounds at 8 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My spoo billy is 1 on 4th August,is 29" at the shoulder and weighs 68lb. Hoping he is more or less fully grown.


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

WOW! Sounds like she will be a big spoo! 
Thanks for the info. My sister has a 2 year old spoo that was a runt--pretty small. She is 21.5" and weighs 45 lb. I am hoping my little girl is a bit bigger (though my sister's spoo is my inspiration for getting one myself). My little girl is long legged. I would say she is already 11" at the shoulder. Looking forward to seeing how much she does grow. 


frecklesdmk said:


> She's cute!
> 
> My prior 3 female spoos came to us when they were several months old so I don't know what they were at 8 weeks. Two of them were more "solid" and ran between 50-55 pounds. One seemed to be more "delicate" and was about 45 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junior (Jul 25, 2013)

Big boy!!
I love big dogs. Would love to see him!


Carrie-e said:


> My spoo billy is 1 on 4th August,is 29" at the shoulder and weighs 68lb. Hoping he is more or less fully grown.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My spoo Rhett is a year and measures 29 at the shoulder and weighs 83 pounds.. He has a beautiful hour glass figure( I am jealous of it) and you can still feel his ribs. Yep big dogs especially poodles are the greatest!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

We picked our spoo up around 9 weeks or just over. I think he was around 13 lbs or so (it's been a while) and he's on the bigger side - 27" and 68 lbs. My completely unscientific guess on yours is that she'll be more on the petite side like her mother but this is pure conjecture!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I always have to search 'growth chart' for this image. And then there's several threads that don't have it! Grrrrr.... lol

But I found it in my Photobucket.


----------

